# Just a batch of hots and not so hots



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2015)

Will be smoking these later today. Cheese mixture is Greek cream cheese, grated habanero jack, grated tillamook cheddar, chives, green onion, chipotle, garlic and black pepper. I'll post the money shots a bit later.


Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 14, 2015)

Yum !  Now that's gonna be a tasty smoke Case !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Yum !  Now that's gonna be a tasty smoke Case !   Thumbs Up



Thanks Justin more to follow later. Gonna have a chicken thread today too! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## tropics (Jun 14, 2015)

Case They look great,we have been using the sweet peppers lately saves on antacid.LOL

Richie

Point for the color display


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2015)

Into the fire! The mini was at 108f with no heat at all. It's a bit warm here! 








Smoke away!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 27, 2015)

DS, I just saw this post good looking munchies !


----------



## b-one (Jun 27, 2015)

Just found this one as well,looking great but are they done yet?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh yeah those did get finished! We were having a few people over for BBQ and I forgot to post the one crappy picture I got!













18831594195_5fc9b6496e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 1, 2015






Probably had to do with too much of this!













18834282201_d15a67ceed_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------

